
A fatal problem with the "games as art" conversation - makimaki
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/3909/persuasive_games_the_.php?print=1
======
lacker
It just depends on the game itself. Auditorium is art, Whack-a-mole is not
art. Same as for any type of media - The Godfather is art, a video teaching
you how to play golf is not art.

By the way, if you haven't played Auditorium, you should!

<http://playauditorium.com/>

~~~
decode
I've pretty much decided that after the 20th century, the only correct answer
to the question, "Is this art?" is, "Does someone think it is?"

~~~
lacker
I'm guessing there is at least one person who espouses the theory "Everything
is art." Then you would have to agree that everything is art. But then art
loses its utility as terminology. I think you should at least accept that some
things are not art. For example, I claim the number 13589999047 is not art,
because I just typed it randomly and it has no meaning whatsoever.

~~~
jumper
Of _course_ 13589999047 is art! It's a incono reactive absurdist challenge to
those who would have us destroy the sanctity of art!

... Not quite sure what point exactly I was trying to make, but yes, I made
several words up to make it with, and I stand by my point!

